# Kaufberatung Ghost Bikes



## Sventwentynine (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin über das E-Bike wieder an das Bike gekommen. Nun stehen eigentlich 3 Räder wieder zur Auswahl.
Ghost Lector 8 LC bzw Lector7 LC..
Auch das SL AMR 7 finde ich sehr schick.

Gibt es hier irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Bevor man hier Geld verbrennt, dachte ich ich Frage mal lieber die Experten Runde.

Eingesetzt werden soll das Bike als Sportgerät, einheitlich würde n Treckingrad reichen aber die gefallen mir da nicht( Norddeutschland) Für das tägliche fahren zur Arbeit nehme ich immer mein Teru FS 7.


----------



## memphis35 (27. Juni 2017)

Und jetzt kannst noch üben wo am besten Beratungsfragen gestellt werden . In diesem Fall z.B.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/mtb-kaufberatung.45/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sventwentynine (3. Juli 2017)

Die Kaufberatung habe ich doch glatt übersehen. Di9e Suchfunktion nicht ;-)


----------



## Sventwentynine (11. Juli 2017)

???


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Juli 2017)

Spambot. Zitiert Schnipsel aus anderen Beiträgen.

Zu Deiner Fragestellung: Ein Fully ist da doch echt kontraproduktiv. Wenn ein Trekkingrad reichen würde, dann würde ich allenfalls ein Hardtail nehmen. Ob 8 oder 7 ist letztlich nur die Frage, was Du Dir leisten willst. Für das genannte Einsatzgebiet ist beides überdimensioniert, also Liebhaberei.


----------



## Sventwentynine (11. Juli 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Spambot. Zitiert Schnipsel aus anderen Beiträgen.
> 
> Zu Deiner Fragestellung: Ein Fully ist da doch echt kontraproduktiv. Wenn ein Trekkingrad reichen würde, dann würde ich allenfalls ein Hardtail nehmen. Ob 8 oder 7 ist letztlich nur die Frage, was Du Dir leisten willst. Für das genannte Einsatzgebiet ist beides überdimensioniert, also Liebhaberei.


Ich habe das 7er genommen. Beim 8ter fand ich den Tune Laufradsatz nicht so schön.. Top Rad und ne Rakete!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Juli 2017)

Prima, dann viel Spaß mit der Maschine!


----------



## Sventwentynine (12. Juli 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Prima, dann viel Spaß mit der Maschine!


Danke Dir... Ist mein drittes Ghostbike.. alle wirklich top


----------



## CreepingDeath (12. Juli 2017)

Sventwentynine schrieb:


> Danke Dir... Ist mein drittes Ghostbike.. alle wirklich top


Danke. Was hätten wir ohne diese Information bloß getan?


----------



## Sventwentynine (12. Juli 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Danke. Was hätten wir ohne diese Information bloß getan?


Ganz ehrlich.. Ich glaube dein Kommentar enthält noch weniger Information. Für mich gehört es zur Höflichkeit auf einen netten Satz zu antworten. Sofern das hier nicht gewünscht ist, stelle ich es gerne ab.


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2017)

Höflichkeit ist eine Zier. Schade, dass sie nicht jedem gegeben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (12. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Höflichkeit ist eine Zier. Schade, dass sie nicht jedem gegeben ist


Das Beachten der Boardregeln wäre auch eine Zier. Das Posten ziemlich plumper Werbung für billige Drahteseln, ist es hingegen nicht.


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das Beachten der Boardregeln wäre auch eine Zier. Das Posten ziemlich plumper Werbung für billige Drahteseln, ist es hingegen nicht.



Sich über sein Rad zu freuen, wenn es einem gut taugt, ist noch lange keine plumpe Werbung, sondern einfach eine menschliche Sache und eigentlich auch ganz sympathisch. Hast du hier noch irgendwas Nettes, oder irgendwas zur Sache beizutragen? Falls nicht, lass gut sein.


----------



## Sventwentynine (12. Juli 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das Beachten der Boardregeln wäre auch eine Zier. Das Posten ziemlich plumper Werbung für billige Drahteseln, ist es hingegen nicht.


Werbung?  Äh ja genau..  Lege dich nochmal hin, nimm das richtige Bein beim aufstehen.. dann gehst du auf deinen Luxus "Drahtesel" freust dich das du gefahren bist. Leben und leben lassen. Für mich sind über 3000€ für ein Drahtesel viel Geld und er macht mir trotzdem viel Freude auch wenn kein Draht drin ist ;-)


----------



## CreepingDeath (12. Juli 2017)

Sventwentynine schrieb:


> Werbung?  Äh ja genau..  Lege dich nochmal hin, nimm das richtige Bein beim aufstehen.. dann gehst du auf deinen Luxus "Drahtesel" freust dich das du gefahren bist. Leben und leben lassen. Für mich sind über 3000€ für ein Drahtesel viel Geld und er macht mir trotzdem viel Freude auch wenn kein Draht drin ist ;-)


Ich habe nicht erwartet, dass du mit "Du hast mich erwischt" antwortest. Freu du dich bitte, dass du schon drei Ghosträder gekauft hast und dass du bei der letzten Wahl zwischen drei Ghosträdern schon wieder das richtige erwischt hast. Noch dazu eine Rakete.


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


>



Gratuliere zur Selbsterkenntnis


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Juli 2017)

was erwartet Ihr  von einem der sich CreepingDeath benamt ?
eben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

